# DaxTrac (Dongfeng) 404G2 stuck in gear



## TommyB (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi all, I have a 2009 DaxTrac 4x4 tractor that I just purchased. Looks like I should have found an operators manual first because stupidly, I shifted gears from 3rd to 4th while moving and am now stuck in 4th gear (maybe 3rd not 100% sure) I've tried rocking it with the clutch, no luck. I am unable to move the gear selector out of its current position which is pretty much centred in the gear selection area. I am able to shuttle back and forth forward and reverse, hi and low range and 4x4 engaged and disengaged, all work fine. Just the gear selector that will not select! Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you will need to remove the top of the transmission and realign the shift gates and straighten a shift fork. I recently ran across a Devonn 404G2 in a farm sale, that had the same issue. It was made by Changzhou Dongfeng, same as yours, so I suspect they are the same tractor with a different name. 

No, I did not buy it, just fixed it because nobody else would touch it and the owner wanted it gone. Only took about an hour, including shooting the breeze, a couple cups of coffee and one of his wife's cinnamon rolls. Pretty simple tractor, and worked just fine afterwards. Pretty much a 1940's Cockshutt transmission design.

The tractor came from Canada, so I suspect that is the only place a dealer may be found to purchase a repair manual or work on them.


----------



## TommyB (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, my problem is solved. Earlier I took the cover off and by simply moving the secondary shaft (finger pointing to it) was able to gently free the selector so all is well again! Still not sure of the actual cause so if someone can shed light on it please do, I never refuse a learning experience


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is built like US tractors used to be, easy to fix and large tolerances between components. Other than being red instead of blue on the body, the transmission looks identical to the Devonn. It had Allen head lock bolts where the forks connect to the sliding shift rails, the photo looks like yours does too. 

Those bolts work loose and allow the shift forks to get misaligned. 

What you want to do is put the main transmission in neutral, then carefully pull the top cover, take a permanent fine marker and mark each shift rail on both sides of that center support casting (the one with the three springs for the detents). Then carefully slide each rail just enough to make sure the detents are fully seated in the neutral notches on all three tabs. The detents are the balls under the three springs in the center support casting. Press down on each spring and feel when the detent bottoms. What I suspect you will find is the center rail is slightly misaligned. Even looks like it in the photo, just about a 16th of an inch too far back. That allows the shifter to slide out of the shift gate and that sticks the rail on the brake pedal side so the gear shift will no longer slide to a different gear selection.

The fix is to loosen and move the shift fork(s) just enough to realign the rails so each detent is fully seated and the transmission is still in neutral. When you are done inspect the reference marks you made and one or more of the rails will have moved as the rail was aligned. When you tighten the Allen bolts carefully wash the exposed threads with starting fluid or brake cleaner, and then put a dab of green (wicking) Loctite on each. Cinch them down about ten foot pounds of hand force using a good quality Allen wrench.

Put the cover back on and try it.

The book that was with the Devonn says the transmission is synchronized, but it is built like the proverbial brick outhouse, so shift slowly and deliberately once the clutch is fully depressed. There is a significant amount of gear mass that has to be managed by those friction type synchronizers. Think 1950's medium duty truck, very heavy duty transmission and takes time to match gear speeds.

There is another potential item that could need adjustment, and that is the four speed shift linkage behind and below the cowl. I did not need to adjust that on the Devonn, but it is a bit over complicated like some of the Mahindra models so should be inspected and lubricated with a dry type moly lube.

I am attaching two files on the Devonn that I downloaded to my phone when I worked on the Devon in Glenn's shop driveway during a farm sale, but I bet they describe your tractor to a T.

If they do, contact *HILLMAN IMPLEMENTS* 6-26222 Township Road 514 Woodbend Meadows Devon, Alberta T7Y 1C3 780-470-3373 780-504-6322 and order the service manual.


----------



## TommyB (Jul 30, 2018)

Awesome info, exactly the type I need thank you so much! Yes, after I downloaded a Devon owners manual I have discovered it is exactly the same machine save the colour of paint.

I applied the fix as described, adjusting the forks and the tractor now shifts smoothly (while stopped!!) with no binding or extra effort required.

Awesome info, many thanks and I expect I'll be asking for more help from time to time!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Chinese tractors are cranked out by workers on a piece rate pay basis. Volume is paramount, so accurate adjustments are happenstance. Do get the service/repair manual because if yours is like most, the valve lash of the engine will be too tight and you will burn a valve before you realize it is a problem.


----------



## Mike165 (Nov 28, 2020)

new member... been part of old CTOA years ago... wondering if anyone has front end/ steering parts for a dongfeng 354 ...any leads?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Mike, Try these guys. They specialize in Japanese and Asian compact tractors. 

https://www.japanesecompacttractor.com/


----------



## Mike165 (Nov 28, 2020)

thanks Ill give them a call on monday.


----------

